# Newbie in Singapore - Apt needed!



## windwatcher2008 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, 

We are a young couple and we will be relocating to Singapore this weekend (Nov 22, 2008). We would like to find a long term accommodation (although one year contract or 1+1 would be preferred) for two adults and one baby. We have done some research and we would like to look for a place with at least three bed rooms, and located in district 1, 12, 13, 14, 15, and 16, pretty much on the east side. Since we do not plan to own a car, access to public transportation would be crucial. 

Could anyone recommend any good agent? If you have property to rent, you could also feel free to contact me directly. My email is waynebao at gmail dot com. Our budget is between S$1500 to S$2500.

Thanks a lot for any help.

Wayne


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! You should be arriving in Sinapore about now. Have you asked your employer for help in finding an apartment? If they regularly higher expats, they might at least have an agency that they recommend.


----------

